# OHSS and pregnant does anyone know how long it will last?



## nshek

Hi everyone!

I am recovering from OHSS after being admitted for 4 days.  5 days after my embryo transfer I developed OHSS (e.g. bloated, nausea, vomiting, faint, couldn't breathe, my stomach was like 4 months pregnant!,  etc...).  It was really horrible.  After being discharged, with blood clot injections, pain killers and anti-sickness tablets.  Its almost 2 weeks ago I feel alot better, but my stomach is still slightly swollen, but at least I had a positive pregnancy test which we are sooo happy about.

Even though my blood test results are back to normal, I have been told to keep on the high protein and 3litre of fluids daily regime.  But I am worried if I keep eating too many eggs I'll get constipation.....anyone else in a similar situation about how long OHSS will last when your early stage of pregnancy?

Thanks

Nat


----------



## staceyemma

hi there I was in hospital for 2 weeks with ohss I was really ill too I know how horrible it is.
the worst of the ohss started to ease at about 7 weeks.

I still have big cysts on my ovaries now and I am 12 weeks. My ovaties are still tender.
I'm not sure when these cysts will go? Theres not much info about it is there?

xxxx


----------



## nshek

In hospital for 2 weeks that must have been awful! Thats a long time ...7 weeks it eased? I'm still off work this week and its been 4 weeks now. (took 7 days during egg retrieval and ET). I'm thinking eating x2 eggs a day and drinking lots is helping and its weird but I'm not sick of eating them?! I have been looking on lots of posts and they say drinking gatorade helps: http://www.ocado.com/webshop/getSearchProducts.do?entry=Gatorade&dnr=y

Yeah I not sure why there are not many posts on OHSS on here, thought there would be or maybe I'm not looking in the right place. Do you still get pains form these cysts?

Wow so you're 12 weeks pregnant, thats amazing. I'm only 5 weeks and got a massive craving for pickles lol.

Are you still getting the other symptoms of OHSS?

Nx

/links


----------



## staceyemma

Yes it was awful they drained 13 litres of fluid from my tummy over about 5 days  

No all my fluid from my abdomen has gone now  

Just the tender ovaries now and one cyst is 6cm on my left ovary!

So glad to be at 12 weeks you'll be there soon.

Pickles hey?

I'm craving everything! I need to slow down eating! xxx


----------

